# Dogbane



## pengs68 (Jul 3, 2009)

Anyone have any luck getting rid of dogbane in hayfields? This wet summer in NY has really brought it on.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

pengs68 said:


> Anyone have any luck getting rid of dogbane in hayfields? This wet summer in NY has really brought it on.


I've had great success. It took me 2 years of spraying it 2x but it's finally about gone. 
24D and cimmaron.


----------

